# Mare aborted at 287 days gestation!



## wwminis (Jan 26, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Our mare Rainy aborted today at 287 days gestation! It was a filly! Everything looked normal for the days of gestation. I'm posting a pic so everyone can see what to expect if you have a late term abortion![/SIZE]

Rainy was taken to Mountain Empire Large Animal Hospital where Dr. Simpkins flushed her with saline and antibiotics. She was also given injections of Oxytocin, Penicillin, & Banamine. They also drew blood to check all her blood counts! When she was flushed there was still 2 pretty good size pieces of placenta in her! The Vet seems to think that the placenta detached and the baby was already dead when it was expelled! Rainy will stay in the hospital until our vet knows for sure she is clean and out of danger of infection! She's doing OK and eating good! This was her first baby and she will be 9 in the spring!

Hope this helps with the continuing education of the miniature horse!

Bill & Wanalynn

Here's a pic of Rainy's aborted filly


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss it is so hard to see something like that and think of what could have been. However I am so glad that your mare seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Bill & Wanalynn. I know it is so disappointing but more than that something like this is so DISTRESSING! I hope little Rainy is well and home soon.

(((hugs)))

Charlotte


----------



## Dona (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Bill & Wanalynn.



Hope that Rainy recovers OK.

This is the time of year that can be so distressing, as so many abortions seem to happen in the first few months of the year. I'm afraid there will be many more posted on the board over the next few months.

All we can do is take care of our mares the best we can & pray that our mares deliver full term, healthy babies. The rest is up to God.


----------



## shortymisty (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry about your loss Praying for Rainy's speedy recovery


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 26, 2006)

I am soo sorry to hear about your filly :no:


----------



## Relic (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry for the loss l know it hurts hope the mare is fine.


----------



## Roxy's Run (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures/Renditions


----------



## jleonard (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'll pray for Rainy to overcome any infection that might pop up.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 26, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]So sorry for the loss of your filly.... yours was 20 days older than mine.... So hard and so sad.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## AJ (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I am a bit surprised at the picture as I had a live birth at 285 days and the filly had full hair coat and fully developed. She was weak for a few days but kept her going and she ran with the rest of them in a few weeks.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for the loss too, Bill...... I'm glad AJ commented as we've also had a 300 day foal survive and he also had a full coat. Is it possible your little one was perhaps younger? However, I will admit that every mare will carry a foal differently..... consequently we often hear about mares who consistantly foal out full term babies early vs mares who carry up to 12 months!



:

MA


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2006)

OH NO! I'm so sorry Bill and Wanalynn. What a horrible loss for you {{{Hugs}}} She looked to be a buckskin. I hope Rainy comes home soon.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 27, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I am so sorry for your loss also.[/SIZE]

I too am concerned that this is not at the gestation you thought, this baby should have tail hair by now, and, well, it just does not look right for the term. I had a foal aborted more or less full term (for this particular mare) and the foal was not right, it was far too small for the mare, and not, to my way of thinking full term. She has had a foal almost every year since she was four and she is twenty this year, so this was not guesswork on my part. I know you can get arrested foetal growth in humans,I am now wondering if the same happens in horses???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss. It is so sad to lose them so late into a pregnancy. I'm glad you had her flushed - that would have been awful to have her become ill on top of this.


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Bill & Wanalynn,

It is always so hard to lose these precious little ones.

I'm so glad that Rainy seems to be doing okay!

Hugs and prayers for both of you and Rainy.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 27, 2006)

Bill & Wanalynn,

I'm so sorry for you loss. But glad that your mare is getting the care she needs and will be okay.

Do I have your permission to use the photo for my fetus development pages? Are you sure the gestation is correct, as the fetus does look a little undeveloped for that rate of gestation. If it is correct it would be even more valuable to add to the pages.


----------



## lvponies (Jan 27, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your filly.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Bill,[/SIZE]

I am so sad for you guys.





I hope your

mare is ok.

Sandy


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Rainy and her foal...we went through this last year with Independence and her lost filly.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Becky (Jan 27, 2006)

I, too, am curious about the gestation length. I had a mare abort in 2004 at 265 days and I was amazed that the fetus had a full coat of hair! It looked completely full term that way. This same mare also aborted in 2003 a foal at 291 days with again a full hair coat. Both of these looked like they could have survived from the outside appearance.

Again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 27, 2006)

Bill & Wanalynn, I am so very sorry. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery on Rainy.

Joyce


----------



## WeeOkie (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh Bill and Wanalynn,

I'm so sorry that you lost your little filly. I too had a late term abortion last year and know how difficult it is -- to be so close and yet not make it.






Rita


----------



## Kathy2m (Jan 27, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Kathy


----------



## littlehorse2 (Jan 27, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Trish (Jan 27, 2006)

:no: *So sorry for your loss. I too had a mare loose a filly late term. God Bless you and I pray that Rainy recovers quickly.*

Trish


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 27, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]My Husband and I thought the same as the others questioning the gestation. Our lost filly also looked like she could have survived at 260 or so days, she had a curly mane and tail and a ffull hair coat as well... Your little filly looks much younger.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 27, 2006)

*I am VERY sorry for your loss * -- that is a hard one to take.

Looking at the photo however, that foal does not look even close to 287 days to me...

I sure could be wrong -- as I am NOT a veterinarian..

See this website: http://www.geocities.com/crayonboxminis/de...tminifetus.html

Your poor foal looks more like the 220 days than 287 --

no matter -- the sad part is that you lost it..

JJay


----------



## hairicane (Jan 27, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. I have had several aborted just a little too early over the years and its so sad.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Jan 27, 2006)

:no: :no: Oh, I am so sorry! That filly would have been very pretty! I hope Rainy is doing better now and not mouring her little baby.

This is so sad and like others have stated before it seems to happen around this time of year and continues for a few months, but it still does not make it any easier.

Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your little filly!

((HUGS))

Jeri


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 28, 2006)

SO very sorry for your loss......I lost a filly also in November, my mare was 7 months along, and it was the first time I ever had one abort that far into being bred......SO sad.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't begin to tell you how very sorry I am for your loss. :no: I am glad to hear the mare is doing better.

As for the appearance of the foal,,,,,if you take all the women in the world and compare all babies born to them at, let's say 8 months,,,,,,do they look and weigh the same???? No, they don't. There may be a "standard" weight, but it doesn't mean they will all look the same developementally. It has to do with a ton of things that happen during those 8 months.

Lets just remember, out side the norm, does and will happen.

I wish for you all healthy foals for the remainder of your mares.


----------

